# Found Clenbuterol



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

I found a supplier that stocks Clenbuterol, got 200 tablets, 40mcg per tablets, arriving Tuesday, tomorrow, going to take small doses as instructed as don't want a bad reaction, only taking what is said is needed on the instructions and only altering the doses depending how my body reacts, if I reacts badly I will lower the dosage, if I react well I'll up the dosage a little bit

When I get it I'll take a picture of my body, then take a picture of my body month after taking, so you can see how a body reacts to it, and review my experience. If I have a good experience on it I'll be happy to share the supplier name

I have heard the negative experiences on Clen so monitoring my body and how I am feeling very closely to avoid the negative experiences if possible. I'm 19 and Clen is the first drug I am using but it is worth the risk of the negative experiences in my eyes as no matter how much I exercise and stick to a calorie deficit I can't remove some layers of stubborn fat.

I'm 174cm (5ft8.5) and at my heaviest with a bad fact percentage was 14st 4 (200lbs) and through diet and exercise was able to get down to 165lbs and hoping to remove more fat by using Clen. I took 3 months to come to the decision if I wanted to use Clen after researching the drug so hopefully with the information behind me and monitoring my body and how I am feeling I will have a positive experience

If you've used Clen before how did you find it?


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

It works but it's horrible. Better to increase activity and reduce calorie intake for me.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Jamming said:


> It works but it's horrible. Better to increase activity and reduce calorie intake for me.


That's good to know it works but I am already exercising 5+ hours a day while keeping to a strict diet with low calories and seeing little fat percentage change so Clen is the only way to go for me


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Clen is ****ing nasty for me - I couldnt tollerate it at all. You don't need to frequently up the dose. The old school approach of quickly ramping up the dose to max then doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off just makes the sides worse. Start low (20 or 40mcg) and hold that until weight loss stops (sides will ease up after a while but weight loss will continue assuming diet & training are good). Once weight loss stalls add another 20mcg and repeat.

You'll have a much more tollerable and productive run this way. Fat loss is a marathon not a sprint and the slower you lose it the less you'll rebound


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

I highly rate Clen. Keep the dose 20mcgs under sides and don't take until after your morning cardio 👊


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> Clen is ****ing nasty for me - I couldnt tollerate it at all. You don't need to frequently up the dose. The old school approach of quickly ramping up the dose to max then doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off just makes the sides worse. Start low (20 or 40mcg) and hold that until weight loss stops (sides will ease up after a while but weight loss will continue assuming diet & training are good). Once weight loss stalls add another 20mcg and repeat.
> 
> You'll have a much more tollerable and productive run this way. Fat loss is a marathon not a sprint and the slower you lose it the less you'll rebound


Yeah I'm trying to approach Clen sensibility. Doing 40mcg per day as the product description says to do. What were the bad side affects you faced?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> Yeah I'm trying to approach Clen sensibility. Doing 40mcg per day as the product description says to do. What were the bad side affects you faced?


Felt very uncomfortable - you know that feeling you get for a split second when something spook's you? It was like that but lasted all day 

Insomnia

Cramps in my hands

Couldn't calm my brain down

I only managed 2 or 3 days at 20mcg and decided it wasn't for me


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> Felt very uncomfortable - you know that feeling you get for a split second when something spook's you? It was like that but lasted all day
> 
> Insomnia
> 
> ...


I normally suffer from insomnia so when researching about it that wasn't an issue for me. When did you normally take Clen, as I'm planning to take it when I first wake up so that I negate the insomnia slightly


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> I normally suffer from insomnia so when researching about it that wasn't an issue for me. When did you normally take Clen, as I'm planning to take it when I first wake up so that I negate the insomnia slightly


I'd take it at 5am and I normal goto bed at 9pm - I don't ever suffer from Insomnia/difficulty sleeping so it was really hard on me to not be able to sleep. 

We all have different tollerances to drugs and different levels to which we accept sides. Try it but if it affects your quality of life drop it and try something else.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> I'd take it at 5am and I normal goto bed at 9pm - I don't ever suffer from Insomnia/difficulty sleeping so it was really hard on me to not be able to sleep.
> 
> We all have different tollerances to drugs and different levels to which we accept sides. Try it but if it affects your quality of life drop it and try something else.


I normally wake up 4:30/am to 5am really hope that insomnia is neglected by taking it so early in the day. I will obviously stop it if it affects my life very badly. Were you using a lot of drugs when you had the sides of Clen or were you using solely Clen at the time


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> I normally wake up 4:30/am to 5am really hope that insomnia is neglected by taking it so early in the day. I will obviously stop it if it affects my life very badly. Were you using a lot of drugs when you had the sides of Clen or were you using solely Clen at the time


I was also using a cruise dose of test but test doesn't affect my sleep at all


----------



## Webby062007 (Jan 23, 2017)

I would start at 20mcg and work up slowly don't take 40mcg straight off


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Webby062007 said:


> I would start at 20mcg and work up slowly don't take 40mcg straight off


oh okay, are you sure? Because the instructions on the Clen that's arriving tomorrow says 40mg per day?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

spaliftrky said:


> Because the instructions on the Clen that's arriving tomorrow says 40mg per day?


As others have advised, start at 20mcg.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> As others have advised, start at 20mcg.


okat


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

spaliftrky said:


> ...I am already exercising 5+ hours a day...


Did you mean 5 hours a week..? You can't be exercising 5 hours a day surely.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Did you mean 5 hours a week..? You can't be exercising 5 hours a day surely.


Yes I'm doing around 4 1/2 hours of cardio and 1/2 of weights a day


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

spaliftrky said:


> Yes I'm doing around 4 1/2 hours of cardio and 1/2 of weights a day


Detail these 4.5 hours of cardio for me, it sounds pretty extreme, and you're somehow not losing weight from it... sounds very strange.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Did you mean 5 hours a week..? You can't be exercising 5 hours a day surely.


5 hours a day is possible. My standard days are 4 hours of training (2 X 2 hour sessions) however can get as high as 6 hours in racing season with occasional 10 hour days.

As for not losing fat on it - obviously diet is the determining factor here however if he's doing 4.5hours endurance work each day his body will begin to value fat and seek to preserve it by reducing metabolism and NEAT.

OP do post your training split; if you're training purely for weight loss rather than to compete in endurance events your ratio of cardio to strength training seems a little off and may actually be setting you back. What forms of cardio do you do?


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

yeah it's pretty extreme, my feet ache daily but I am slowly losing weight. I'm always in a calorie deficit and doing cardio for so many hours. I am losing weight gradually, but not fast enough for my liking that's why I'm using Clen so that I can exercise less, which means my feet will stop hurting, and so that I can lose weight a bit faster


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> yeah it's pretty extreme, my feet ache daily but I am slowly losing weight. I'm always in a calorie deficit and doing cardio for so many hours. I am losing weight gradually, but not fast enough for my liking that's why I'm using Clen so that I can exercise less, which means my feet will stop hurting, and so that I can lose weight a bit faster


It really doesn't work like that bud. What cardio are you doing and to what intensity?


----------



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Did you mean 5 hours a week..? You can't be exercising 5 hours a day surely.


You beat me to it. If you’re exercising 5+ hours a day and your diet is in check then something must be wrong…


----------



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> yeah it's pretty extreme, my feet ache daily but I am slowly losing weight. I'm always in a calorie deficit and doing cardio for so many hours. I am losing weight gradually, but not fast enough for my liking that's why I'm using Clen so that I can exercise less, which means my feet will stop hurting, and so that I can lose weight a bit faster


Do you know your daily calorie intake?


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

UKMAN80 said:


> Do you know your daily calorie intake?


I don't know but it's around 900-1200


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> I don't know but it's around 900-1200


Right. You need to stop. Clen is not the answer here. Your metabolism is ****ed and you're doing yourself long term damage - no wonder your feet hurt you aren't even fueling enough for recovery. You're natty as well and Almost certainly your hormones are in the pan.

By the way I'm currently 90kg @ 14% bf and train a similar way to you and am dropping fat on 4,500kcals a day.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Well I'm focusing on lowering my body fat first before looking to gain muscle, gaining muscle isn't my top priority at the moment. I normally eat 2500 cals but 2 weeks I've limited myself to 900-1200 and have lost nearly a stone. I am going to at least try Clen as I did buy it and it would be a waste of money to use it. And maybe it will help me


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> Well I'm focusing on lowering my body fat first before looking to gain muscle, gaining muscle isn't my top priority at the moment. I normally eat 2500 cals but 2 weeks I've limited myself to 900-1200 and have lost nearly a stone. I am going to at least try Clen as I did buy it and it would be a waste of money to use it. And maybe it will help me



Maaaatteee. Why won't you listen to sense? 🤦 We're trying to help you here. We're not telling you to bulk if your goal is to gain.

You can only lose so much fat in any given period of time - and the less fat you have the less you can lose in the same period. Typically for a natural the most you can lose safely is 400-800g per week - that stone you've lost in 2 weeks? Mostly water, glycogen and muscle mass I'm afraid. Also dropping your calories well below maintenance whilst performing intense amounts of cardio means you probably have low test and poor thyroid function. Your body compensates for rapid energy deficit very quickly and this is not benificial to long term fat loss.

Sorry mate - this is a marathon not a sprint. Use clen by all means but do it in a sane manner!


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> Maaaatteee. Why won't you listen to sense? 🤦 We're trying to help you here. We're not telling you to bulk if your goal is to gain.
> 
> You can only lose so much fat in any given period of time - and the less fat you have the less you can lose in the same period. Typically for a natural the most you can lose safely is 400-800g per week - that stone you've lost in 2 weeks? Mostly water, glycogen and muscle mass I'm afraid. Also dropping your calories well below maintenance whilst performing intense amounts of cardio means you probably have low test and poor thyroid function. Your body compensates for rapid energy deficit very quickly and this is not benificial to long term fat loss.
> 
> Sorry mate - this is a marathon not a sprint. Use clen by all means but do it in a sane manner!


I understand you're trying to help and I'm grateful for your help. It is bad that the weight I've lost is mainly water, glycogen and muscle but it the short term I'm happy with it just because I'm losing weight for an acting role that I'm filming at the end of next month.

If I didn't have the acting role I would definitely raise my calories so that the weight loss is maintainable but because I need to lose the weight for the character I'm playing next month I'm okay with it being a little problematic and I'm fine with gaining weight went I raise my calories after the role. I know it's not beneficial in the long term fat loss, I need short term fat loss for the role and after the role I will lose weight in a healthy manner. Christian Bale (the actor) lost weight in a short amount of time and ate weight less than me. Once the filming has finished next month I'll definitely raise my calories by 800-1200


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> I understand you're trying to help and I'm grateful for your help. It is bad that the weight I've lost is mainly water, glycogen and muscle but it the short term I'm happy with it just because I'm losing weight for an acting role that I'm filming at the end of next month.
> 
> If I didn't have the acting role I would definitely raise my calories so that the weight loss is maintainable but because I need to lose the weight for the character I'm playing next month I'm okay with it being a little problematic and I'm fine with gaining weight went I raise my calories after the role. I know it's not beneficial in the long term fat loss, I need short term fat loss for the role and after the role I will lose weight in a healthy manner. Christian Bale (the actor) lost weight in a short amount of time and ate weight less than me. Once the filming has finished next month I'll definitely raise my calories by 800-1200


Christian bale was probably using something alot stronger then clen! Best of luck to you mate. Stay safe though - just remember if you make yourself unwell you won't be able to take the acting role no matter how much you weigh!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

What kind of cardio are you doing and to what intensity. Are you measuring cardio with any kind of smart watch like a fit bit, garmin or i watch? Would be interested to see the zones your working in. What’s your current resting heart rate?

clen comes with some terrible sides. Insomnia and anxiety for me plus it can have long term heart implications for quite little in return to your overall expenditure.

your kcals are far too low. Your metabolism will stop, your thyroid will be ****ed and your just asking for issues. Out of those kcals how many grams are protein


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> Christian bale was probably using something alot stronger then clen! Best of luck to you mate. Stay safe though - just remember if you make yourself unwell you won't be able to take the acting role no matter how much you weigh!


Thanks, I know he probably took something way stronger but need to be as slim as possible for next month. I'll make sure I take care of myself and make sure I'm well. After the role I will definitely gain fat and then can approach weight loss in a healthy manner


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Tricky said:


> What kind of cardio are you doing and to what intensity. Are you measuring cardio with any kind of smart watch like a fit bit, garmin or i watch? Would be interested to see the zones your working in. What’s your current resting heart rate?
> 
> clen comes with some terrible sides. Insomnia and anxiety for me plus it can have long term heart implications for quite little in return to your overall expenditure.
> 
> your kcals are far too low. Your metabolism will stop, your thyroid will be ****ed and your just asking for issues. Out of those kcals how many grams are protein


I normally just walk and run. I walk/run about 23 to 38 km a day, I don't know what my resting heart rate is. I already know the side effects and fine taking the risk


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

No workout details, no cardio details, no pics - no sense.

I feel the power of troll.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

hmgs said:


> No workout details, no cardio details, no pics - no sense.
> 
> I feel the power of troll.


You can believe what you want, I don't care what people think of me never have. I do mixture of walking and running and haven't put up any photos as just joined yesterday to try and find Clen, which I did. Will be posting pics of a one month comparison after starting Clen.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

like others have said mate, calories ridiculously low for all that activity. your body is in starvation mode and will do everything it can to hold onto the last bit of fat you have.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

shauny13 said:


> like others have said mate, calories ridiculously low for all that activity. your body is in starvation mode and will do everything it can to hold onto the last bit of fat you have.


Thanks for the concern, just losing weight this unhealthily for a role in a month and after the role will move into a healthy lifestyle and will probably gain most of the fat back. If I feel drastically ill I'll stop what I am doing but it's been 2 weeks and fine so far apart from some foot pain which is bearable


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

This is probably the only time I've seen a weightloss thread and thought DNP is probably the healthier option 😂


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> That's good to know it works but I am already exercising 5+ hours a day while keeping to a strict diet with low calories and seeing little fat percentage change so Clen is the only way to go for me


If your exercising 5+ hours a day and you still need Clen to lose weight either your intensity is shite or your taking too many calories in, stop being a fanny.


----------



## Webby062007 (Jan 23, 2017)

After seeing more replys deffo a troll


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Nothing in this thread adds up. From what yoy say...you should look like a malnourished Ethiopian and be on death's door. Not considering buying clen and struggling to lose weight.


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Jamming said:


> Nothing in this thread adds up. From what yoy say...you should look like a malnourished Ethiopian and be on death's door. Not considering buying clen and struggling to lose weight.


Only have been restricting to 900-1200 cals for 2 weeks


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Webby062007 said:


> After seeing more replys deffo a troll


Please enlighten me how am I a troll? Everything I'm saying is the truth


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Sustanation79 said:


> If your exercising 5+ hours a day and you still need Clen to lose weight either your intensity is shite or your taking too many calories in, stop being a fanny.


I am losing weight ON 5 hours of walking/running, taking Clen so I can speed the process up even further


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> I am losing weight ON 5 hours of walking/running, taking Clen so I can speed the process up even further


Oh dear.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

900 calories a day plus 5 hours cardio = Total BS 

Let him crack on with the clen, one less fool to worry yourselves with


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

The one time I took it I felt no difference. Must have been bogus. Maybe not all bad, as apparently it's really nasty.


----------

